# Windows 7- can't open or install any programs.



## eskilfors (May 1, 2011)

So, im having problems with my computer. It's windows 7. i can log onto my user, but once i get to the desktop, i can't start any programs. I can't install anything either. It wouldn't even install drivers for the mouse! im thinking this migth be a virus, so do you know how to fux this? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If you think your computer might be infected, please follow these instructions - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## eskilfors (May 1, 2011)

Thank you. i have read that thread, but it din't really help. The main problem is that i can't access internet, open the control panel etc. I basically can't open any programs at all and therefore can't do as requested in the new instructions thread.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Please Download the tools needed to a flash drive or other removable media, and transfer them to the infected computer. 

Transfer the logs back to the computer with a working internet connection, and post them up in a new thread as described in the instructions.


----------



## eskilfors (May 1, 2011)

Okay, thank you. will do


----------

